# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfg. zum WC nach Klitmller 14.09-17./18.od.19.09

## Surflmmel

Hallo zusammen, 
die Windvorhersage fr die kommenden Tage ist ja ausgezeichnet. Ich mchte deshalb ab Dienstag den 14.09 nach Klitmller zum Worldcup fahren. In erster Linie steht natrlich selbst surfen auf dem Programm, aber auch nen bisschen zugucken und abends Paady machen schadet sicher auch nicht. Hierzu such ich noch jmd. oder einfach nen paar Leute die mitkommen oder dazustossen. Eine Unterkunft hab ich noch keine, kein Plan, aber da findet sich schon was! Platz ist bis jetzt noch fr eine Person im Auto, also wer will kann gern noch aufspringen. Ich starte brigens in Sddeutschland, deshalb kann nach Absprache und Mglichkeit fast Deutschlandweit zugestiegen werden.

Hang Loose

Der Surflmmel

----------

